# PYTHON: CLR-Modul; Zugriff auf den (System.)EventHandler



## SPatrick (1. September 2004)

Hallo Python-Kenner, 

habe seit kurzem mit dem CLR-Modul zu tun, allerdings nicht ganz ohne Probleme. 

z.B. soll beim Klick auf das Objekt "checkBox1" eine Funktion "checkBox1_pressed" ausgeführt werden, wird sie aber nicht. 
Bekomme stattdessen eine Exception geworfen. 

Ich hoffe mir kann irgendjemand helfen. Eventuell den Quellcode selber mal kompilieren und ausprobieren. 

vielen Dank! 

Die Exception fängt folgendermaßen an: 



> Informationen über das Aufrufen von JIT-Debuggen
> finden Sie am Ende dieser Meldung, anstatt in diesem Dialogfeld.
> 
> ************** Ausnametext **************
> ...



Hier der Quellcode: 


```
import CLR 
import CLR.System as System 
import CLR.System.Windows.Forms as WinForms 

class Form1(WinForms.Form): 
    def __init__(self): 
        this = self 
        true = True 
        false = False 
        this.groupBox1 = System.Windows.Forms.GroupBox(); 
        this.radioButton1 = System.Windows.Forms.RadioButton(); 
        this.checkBox1 = System.Windows.Forms.CheckBox(); 
        this.textBox1 = System.Windows.Forms.TextBox(); 
        this.groupBox1.SuspendLayout(); 
        this.SuspendLayout(); 
        # 
        # groupBox1 
        # 
        this.groupBox1.Controls.Add(this.textBox1); 
        this.groupBox1.Controls.Add(this.checkBox1); 
        this.groupBox1.Controls.Add(this.radioButton1); 
        this.groupBox1.Location = System.Drawing.Point(120, 96); 
        this.groupBox1.Name = "groupBox1"; 
        this.groupBox1.Size = System.Drawing.Size(344, 168); 
        this.groupBox1.TabIndex = 0; 
        this.groupBox1.TabStop = false; 
        this.groupBox1.Text = "groupBox1"; 
        # 
        # radioButton1 
        # 
        this.radioButton1.Location = System.Drawing.Point(56, 56); 
        this.radioButton1.Name = "radioButton1"; 
        this.radioButton1.Size = System.Drawing.Size(128, 16); 
        this.radioButton1.TabIndex = 0; 
        this.radioButton1.Text = "radioButton1"; 
        # 
        # checkBox1 
        # 
        this.checkBox1.Location = System.Drawing.Point(48, 104); 
        this.checkBox1.Name = "checkBox1"; 
        this.checkBox1.Size = System.Drawing.Size(120, 16); 
        this.checkBox1.TabIndex = 1; 
        this.checkBox1.Text = "checkBox1"; 
        this.checkBox1.Click += System.EventHandler(this.checkBox1_pressed); 
        # 
        # textBox1 
        # 
        this.textBox1.Location = System.Drawing.Point(128, 16); 
        this.textBox1.Name = "textBox1"; 
        this.textBox1.Size = System.Drawing.Size(160, 20); 
        this.textBox1.TabIndex = 2; 
        this.textBox1.Text = "231324"; 
        #this.textBox1.TextChanged += System.EventHandler(this.textBox1_TextChanged); 
        # 
        # Form1              
        # 
        this.AutoScaleBaseSize = System.Drawing.Size(5, 13); 
        this.ClientSize = System.Drawing.Size(568, 365); 
        this.Controls.Add(this.groupBox1); 
        this.Name = "Form1"; 
        this.Text = "Form1"; 
        this.groupBox1.ResumeLayout(false); 
        this.ResumeLayout(false); 
        WinForms.Application.Exit() 
        
    def checkBox1_pressed(): 
        print "sdf-------------" 
        
if  __name__ == "__main__": 

    theForm = Form1() 
    WinForms.Application.Run(theForm) 
    
# end of file
```


----------

